# Amano Shrimp anyone?



## MatPat

xCOOPERx is selling Amano Shrimp again. I have purchased from him in the past and he is very reputable. I am interested in at least a dozen Amanos but would like to go in on this with a few others to split the shipping costs if possible. His shipping costs are pretty high for some reason.


----------



## ohiodave

I'll go in with ya Matt. Figure the cost and holler back at me.

Dave


----------



## MatPat

How many are you interested in Dave?

I believe we can special order them for like $1 each if we order 100 or more from Jason at Aquatics and Exotics in Cinci. If there is enough interest, we may want to go this route instead of having them shipped from CA.

I am probably good for 20 and can up that a bit to meet the 100 minimum if need be. I'd really like to try breeding these guys. Not many people have had luck raising the fry.


----------



## allen

I'm in for 20 if you order from Aquatics and Exotics .


----------



## deftones2015

I'd go for 20-30 amano shrimp.


----------



## ohiodave

I'll take 20 also. I can take a feww more to get it to 100 if need be.


----------



## ohiodave

If you get them from a&e give me a call I'd love to go with you to pick them up. I never have been to the store and would like to check it out. I can drive I have a big car if anyone wants to tag a long.


----------



## Six

Where's his store?


----------



## MatPat

Aquatics and Exotics is in Mt. Healthy, pretty close to both Jack and Russ and also to the GCAS Meeting site. 

I did some searching and our last bulk order of Amano Shrimp was almost 2 years ago! My how time flies. It's really hard to say but the price could have gone up on these guys since then. Also, at that time the price was $1.40 each, not $1 each as I stated. I e-mailed Russ, Chris and Jack so see if one of them would be willing to set up an order for us on these guys. I'll get back with everyone with a per shrimp price once I hear back from Chris, Jack, or Russ. If worse comes to worse, I'll give Jason a call myself and get things ordered.

Since I know people are short on time, I can make the trip south to pick them up. Hey Dave, thanks for the offer. The store is unique, but it has been a while since I have been there. He used to have a 10,000 gallon shark tank (I think) and another large reef tank in the store. He has (had) a planted tank set up and even has decent plants for sale. I think Jack and Russ probably keep in in the plant business with their trimmings. All about Pets is another place we should check out while we are in the are if you are up for it. Dave (the owner) has quite a bit of dry goods at very good prices.


----------



## Amazon_Replica

Damn I picked the wrong half of this state to live in :heh:


----------



## CincyCichlids

I'll take 20 too!


----------



## ohiodave

We might as well make an afternoon of it, I don't get to Cinci too often. I have not been fish storing down there since the 90's when I was really into reefs.


----------



## ohiodave

Had any luck locating those Amanos?


----------



## MatPat

I'll be calling Jason tomorrow to see what he can do for us. I'll see if I can get a ballpark on the price from him. As of now we have 100 shrimp easy but I'll see if there is anymore discount for say 150 or so and hope everyone that has spoke up so far would take 25 instead of 20 

I'll keep the extra 25 if they don't sell. Maybe I'll be able to get a few to breed


----------



## evercl92

If anyone will be in the columbus area after picking the shrimp up, I'll certainly take 20 for myself.


----------



## fishyeric

I live close to evercl92. If there is a possibility of these amanos getting to columbus I'd take 20-25. cant pass up that price.

Hopefully you have better luck than me but i've tried to breed these things. It didnt work after a couple trys. So i gave up on it. Love to hear about it if someone finds the right recipe for success.


----------



## deftones2015

I read that the fry (if that's what the baby shrimp are called) have to be raised in brackish or saltwater to survive. Maybe they need saltwater or brackish to breed. :noidea:


----------



## MatPat

deftones2015 said:


> I read that the fry (if that's what the baby shrimp are called) have to be raised in brackish or saltwater to survive. Maybe they need saltwater or brackish to breed. :noidea:


Amanos will breed just fine in freshwater but the larvae need salt water to mature. Once you notice a females with eggs get another tank ready for her. When you think she is getting close to giving birth, transfer her to the second tank. Once the fry hatch, remove the adult and start water changes with salt water. There isn't much info out there on breeding Amanos so things get fuzzy at this point. Some suggest a gradual change from freshwater to brackish then to full salt and others recommend full salt water.


----------



## bencozzy

why couldnt you use ryan woods test tube shrimplets to strip the female of her eggs and raise the shrimp like that using high level brackish water making the transfer easier??


----------



## MatPat

This is what we have on the order so far:

Matt - 20
Allen - 20
Dave - 20
Brian C. - 20
Chris - 20

I may go ahead and get 150 (depending on the price). I doubt I will make the trip from Cinci to Columbus to deliver these guys but we may be able to meet somwhere half way.


----------



## MatPat

bencozzy said:


> why couldnt you use ryan woods test tube shrimplets to strip the female of her eggs and raise the shrimp like that using high level brackish water making the transfer easier??


Wasn't the shrimp already dead when Ryan used that method? I'd probably end up killing the female just getting the eggs


----------



## bencozzy

your right it was but im sure you could do it to a live shrimp, without killing it.

im sure a steady hand a magnifying glass and a petri dish would help.

maybe practice on some cherry shrimps they are less expensive and prolific.


----------



## fishyeric

Yeah i tried the whole switching over to saltwater thing. just say less and less larvae each day until i saw none. 

Might it be possible for us columbus folk to get together an order of our own at this same deal? I am sure if we asked around we could find others interested. Then handle it as a seperate transaction.


----------



## MatPat

fishyeric said:


> Might it be possible for us columbus folk to get together an order of our own at this same deal? I am sure if we asked around we could find others interested. Then handle it as a seperate transaction.


I'm not familiar with the shops in Columbus but if someone up your way wants to call AA, they might be willing to do a large order for you and give you a decent price too. Are you a CAFE member? AA may be more willing to work something out for a club order.

If you guys can't get a decent price from AA and there are enough of you interested I can see about getting another 100 shrimp. Someone would have to be willing to make the trip to Dayton to pick them up though. I don't have any plans to make a trip to Columbus in the near future.

One more thought, if Ryan hosts the March meeting, I should be able to work out another order with Jason by then


----------



## fishyeric

Oh ok. i missed the part about you picking them up locally. i thought maybe they were being shipped to you. 

I am a member of Cafe. perhaps i'll ask around and see if anyone over here has an interest.


----------

